# Wild camping in a bongo



## table9tom (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi folks, just looking for a bit of advice and encouragement. 
I have a lovely little mazda bongo camper conversion, lovelier girlfriend, and a one year old son.  Most of the guidelines about wilding centre around not utilising the space around the van, no washing lines seats etc, but in a smaller van with 3 of us, it is sort of unavoidable.  Would you chance it?  
Also, the van has a pop roof giving a bit more height to cook or for sleeping in.  Would you pop it while wilding or would you try to keep the van looking as road ready as possible?
Any ideas or comments gratefully received.


----------



## just jane (Oct 25, 2012)

I guess it would depend how safe the camping spot felt. Having said that the only time I left anything out was on a beach carpark where there was another van parked up, I left a chair folded up underneath the overhang at the back. We were visited by boy racers overnight who did doughnuts in the carpark then had a fire on the beach, my chair was gone in the morning


----------



## james1508 (Oct 25, 2012)

table9tom said:


> Hi folks, just looking for a bit of advice and encouragement.
> I have a lovely little mazda bongo camper conversion, lovelier girlfriend, and a one year old son.  Most of the guidelines about wilding centre around not utilising the space around the van, no washing lines seats etc, but in a smaller van with 3 of us, it is sort of unavoidable.  Would you chance it?
> Also, the van has a pop roof giving a bit more height to cook or for sleeping in.  Would you pop it while wilding or would you try to keep the van looking as road ready as possible?
> Any ideas or comments gratefully received.



We had a Bongo for 2 1/2 years with a full side conversion, Kids are grown up so never wild camped  with our children but did wild camp in the warmer months. The one thing we found essential was a small porter loo as it annoying having to set off quickly in the morning if  you need a pee. Our Bongo  didn't have built in heating so used a hook up in winter for the fan heater.

Enjoy your Bongo 

James


----------



## table9tom (Oct 25, 2012)

We were actually given a small portaloo with the van, but it lives in the trailer with the awning and stuff for longer camps.  Couldn't be doing with a full toilet rattling round the van when I drive.  And no where inside to store it when the beds out.  
We also have no heating.  I have just made a set of window covers from foil insulation roll, which will hopefully help (using the van this weekend to stay over at a friends pub in Bala).   Unfortunately no hookup there so no heating.


----------



## james1508 (Oct 25, 2012)

table9tom said:


> We were actually given a small portaloo with the van, but it lives in the trailer with the awning and stuff for longer camps.  Couldn't be doing with a full toilet rattling round the van when I drive.  And no where inside to store it when the beds out.
> We also have no heating.  I have just made a set of window covers from foil insulation roll, which will hopefully help (using the van this weekend to stay over at a friends pub in Bala).   Unfortunately no hookup there so no heating.



some cold temperatures   this weekend for ya, what about one of those hook up adapters so you could plug straight into a 3 pin socket from your friends pub ?  The toilet we had was just a small one and during the night it did just fit at the end of the rock n roll bed, whilst camped up during the day i just pushed under the back end of the Bongo. 

Have a good weekend 

James


----------



## Viktor (Oct 26, 2012)

The Thetford Cube is probably the best smallest portable toilet available at the moment. It replaced the 135.

*Height: 310mm*
*Width:  342mm
Depth:  382mm
Finish: white
Flush: manual
Integrated pour-out-spout
Waste tank capacity: 10L
Freshwater tank capacity: 10L

*
You can pick them up at any Go Outdoors store across GB.


----------



## Hobbsy (Oct 26, 2012)

I wouldn't want to camp in a pop topmroof space this weekend with no hook up, had bongos and vws with pop tops for years and its not pleasant I can assure you! However, we didn't have super cooper sleeping bags but still, they don't keep your head warm  get hook up or don't go is my advice, sorry


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 26, 2012)

We don`t leave anything outside except for the " Doormat ".

It`s nice and easy to give your boots / shoes a quick wipe before you
get back in the van. It`s very heavy duty, made of thick rubber with
a length of chain attached to a bracket under the van.

We`ve even had a couple of items " nicked " whilst on a Caravan Club site !

The best was a £1 lightweight Watering Can, the one were the spout 
unscrews to make storage easier. I used to keep it full of water so it
didn`t blow away.

I only ever used it for water in the Header Tank for the Loo, so all sorts
of water from Sites, Garages, Public Taps and from Public Toilets in fact 
anywhere i could find it and probably " NOT " drinking water. went in it.

My only consolation is i really hope " Whoever " took it used it for 
drinking water and it made them ill....very ill..........................LOL.

Regards.

Graham.


----------



## elainekirk (Oct 26, 2012)

On the subject of loo's as well as the shewee great outdoors also sell (think this is correct spelling)  "the whizz" and empty bottles are ideal storage until finding a hedgerow/toilet for disposal , this of course is for the ladies who are at a disadvantage when wilding without an onboard loo and those of us with a loo who prefer not to fill it too fast .


----------



## Cashew (Oct 26, 2012)

table9tom said:


> Also, the van has a pop roof giving a bit more height to cook or for sleeping in.  Would you pop it while wilding or would you try to keep the van looking as road ready as possible?
> Any ideas or comments gratefully received.



I'd keep the top down if in an urban environment where there is the chance of drunks walking past, but up if solitary in the countryside.
Lots of bongo owners use small gas heaters like coleman black cat, and quality sleeping bags


----------



## vwalan (Oct 26, 2012)

use a small bucket with a lid .then use carrier bags inside . a small hole lets pee out for hedge ditching . bin the solids . 
bucket and chuck it its called .


----------



## Viktor (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure what Hobbsy meant by the pop top being unpleasant unless it was simply because the material lets the heat out, but if you have a good heater it's not a problem and of course anyone sleeping in the roof must have a suitable sleeping bag.  I have one filled with eider feathers good to several - degrees of cold. No complaints from anyone using it so far.


----------



## table9tom (Oct 26, 2012)

I think that I would be very dubious about having the roof up.  Everyone seems to point out you should park up ready to drive off quickly, so it puts stop to the top going up.  Same, cos with it being a small van I really do use the storage up there lol.  I won't be chancing taking the little lad out over the winter, but can't wait to give it a go in the wild next spring


----------



## 77W (Oct 26, 2012)

Tabletom ,

If your going out this weekend with no heater then deffo get some hot water bottles for you ALL to have , I just went & emptied the water from my toilet & hot water system ( frost expected tonight ) my themomiter in the van showed +9, ( & that's now let alone after dark )  it may not sound cold but if your house was +9 then you would put the heating on for sure, I  sat about in the cold for a while last weekend & is the pitts , it's makes you just want to sit there & think of  depressing things   not too depressing things  you understand but it is not nice all the same


----------



## n brown (Oct 26, 2012)

i would,with no loo,no heating,and i'd put the pop top up.and if i was attacked by zombies i would drive off regardless.


----------



## hairyneil (Oct 26, 2012)

vwalan said:


> use a small bucket with a lid .then use carrier bags inside . a small hole lets pee out for hedge ditching . bin the solids .
> bucket and chuck it its called .



Does anyone here do it the military way? 



> A NASA-developed superabsorbent, with a natural decay catalyst and odor neutralizer designed to gel and encapsulate up to 32oz (946ml) of liquid and solid wastes for safe disposal. Once the waste is encapsulated in the primary bag, it rolls into the puncture-resistant disposal bag for safe and easy transport to the trash.




Cleanwaste - Dry Portable Toilet Systems Featuring the Original WAG BAG® - Army Technology


----------



## table9tom (Oct 28, 2012)

Just in case anyone was wondering, the mrs and I survived the weekend near Bala (we left the little one with his granny). Cracking weekend, but was minus 2 when I woke up Saturday morning.  Bit chilly but good.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 28, 2012)

table9tom said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering, the mrs and I survived the weekend near Bala (we left the little one with his granny). Cracking weekend, but was minus 2 when I woke up Saturday morning.  Bit chilly but good.



Good for you, glad you enjoyed it - we do the same no matter what the weather and no heating.


----------



## Funky Farmer (Oct 28, 2012)

n brown said:


> i would,with no loo,no heating,and i'd put the pop top up.and* if i was attacked by zombies* i would drive off regardless.



You obviously haven't been to a Wilders meet then :scared:


----------



## vinedad (Oct 29, 2012)

hairyneil said:


> Does anyone here do it the military way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use those when tent camping at music festivals. I'm an age now when a couple of pints means I definitely can't make it through the night and I'm not going to clamber across everyone elses tent on the way to the loo. The ones I used are just for 'liquid waste' and they're much better and more discreet to dispose of than the old pop bottle :-/


----------



## Hobbsy (Nov 5, 2012)

Viktor said:


> I'm not sure what Hobbsy meant by the pop top being unpleasant unless it was simply because the material lets the heat out, but if you have a good heater it's not a problem and of course anyone sleeping in the roof must have a suitable sleeping bag.  I have one filled with eider feathers good to several - degrees of cold. No complaints from anyone using it so far.



I was referring to camping in cold weather with no heater. It is not pleasant if you ask me. Tbh I didn't particularly like wilding with the kids in the pop top either, it's all a bit too easy to cut the roof open and steal my babies, not that I have believe this happens or anything just a risk I would rather not take, hence the reasons I sold up and gave up on pip tops.


----------

